# Who Has Stock | Arctic Dolphin Anita



## piffht (5/4/18)

Any vendors looking to bring these in? 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/arctic-dolphin-anita-100w-regulated-squonker.t48400/


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/18)

piffht said:


> Any vendors looking to bring these in?
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/arctic-dolphin-anita-100w-regulated-squonker.t48400/


Yip, just patiently waiting for them to let us have some

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## piffht (5/4/18)

Amazing, @BumbleBee, looking forward to this one.

Will you be getting all colourways and separate panels? I have my eye on this guy specifically


----------



## BumbleBee (5/4/18)

piffht said:


> Amazing, @BumbleBee, looking forward to this one.
> 
> Will you be getting all colourways and separate panels? I have my eye on this guy specifically
> 
> View attachment 128047


They probably won't release all the colour options at the start, we'll have to see which ones come out first, accessories will probably only follow later. I have noted your colour preference and added it to my list

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## QKNatasha (22/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, just patiently waiting for them to let us have some


Taking there bloody time..


----------

